# #20 CLOSED -BAVARIAN LACE CROCHET WORKSHOP WITH LYNX



## Designer1234

*#20 BAVARIAN CROCHET AFGHAN WITH LYNX * OPEN March 20/13

*PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING WORKSHOP INFORMATION*

_ALWAYS start reading at the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late. 
This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date,
make sure you read from page 1_.
--------------------
Each Workshop is taught by a KP member

IMPORTANT We ask that you read the following requests in order to make our workshops easy to understand and to help them run smoothly.

*#1*-once you have posted on this topic- 
all future posts to this workshop will be mailed to you automatically unless 
you change your setting at the top of this page to 'unwatch' 
- 
*#2* PLEASE NOTE: As the Teacher in many cases is teaching his or her specific way of doing the project please don't post links 
unless they are approved by the teacher. if you wish to discuss other methods, please pm the teacher before you post about different techniques or ways of doing things. If it is acceptable she or he will post the information.PLEASE DO NOT GIVE OUT LINKS UNLESS THEY ARE APPROVED BY THE TEACHER.

*#3*- As a matter of courtesy- please let the teacher answer questions about the workshop - each teacher will do their best to drop by the workshop at least once a day, questions answered by students incorrectly are in some cases not the method used by the teacher,and can cause confusion.

*#4*- There is a tech section on our main page if you have problems with opening downloads.

*#5* If you wish to go to another workshop or topic in the workshop section, from these pages - go to the top or bottom of the workshop
pages and you will see

KNITTING AND CROCHET PATTERNS WITH DESIGNER1234

*#6*-We would appreciate very much if you ONLY GIVE OUT THE FOLLOWING LINK ,not the individual links of the workshops to other KP members. This is very important and helps us run the workshop section efficiently. We ask your cooperation in this regard.

The following link takes you directly to the workshop home page where you can read the information files at the top of the page and then scroll down to the open and closed workshops.

This request includes posting information or directing new people to the workshops.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

*#7*-To subscribe to this section - go to 'my Profile' at the top of the page. You will see a place where it shows what sections you are subscribed to - then you can subscribe to

KNITTING AND CROCHET WORKSHOPS WITH DESIGNER1234

- it will then remain permanently on your home page with MAIN, PICTURES, CHIT CHAT ETC. and you can click on it whenever you want to come into this section.

*#8* -One of us (Managers) will delete posts not about the workshop.This is with the approval of each of our teachers and we do it so that the information which is saved when the workshop closes - is straightforward and easy to understand.

You are welcome to post comments etc. however, we will just delete them once the teacher has seen them . We do, however, ask that you use a bit of restraint as it keeps us very busy trimming.

Thank you - designer1234 and prismaticr and nrc1940 (Section Mgrs.)

We welcome LYNX from the UK who has agreed to 
Help us make this beautiful afghan - Have fun everyone!


----------



## Lynx

Hi there. My name is Sue, otherwise known as Lynx on the KP Forums. This is the very first time I have participated in a workshop of any kind so I hope you will forgive me for any mistakes I may make.
I was very flattered when Designer1234 contacted me and asked if I would consider doing this workshop as I don't consider myself to be an expert in any of the crafts I do, but I do enjoy what I do and I hope that you will enjoy this workshop and learn a new technique at the same time.

INTRODUCING BAVARIAN CROCHET.
When I came across this stitch I was intrigued and endeavoured to find out everything I could about the history. Unfortunately there is no actual history. The stitch doesn't originate in Bavaria. It has two other names that I could find from researching it, the Catherine Wheel switch and the Wool eater stitch. Both of these descriptions actually describe the stitch pattern much better than Bavarian and I have been unable to find out how it was named that.
Regardless, The Bavarian crochet stitch is an easy, quick stitch to learn and by using different colour combinations you can achieve some outstanding looking projects.
I hope that by following this workshop, you too can accomplish a beautiful item for your home or for someone you love.
Bavarian Afghan
We will be making an afghan/lapghan in this workshop. Once you have the first 2 or 3, 2-round repeats done, you can choose to make the afghan whatever size you wish it to be. There is no limit to the size and colours you can choose for your afghan., Be it a simple 2 colour or 5or 6 different colours or shades of the same colour, its up to you. For this workshop I will be making the afghan/ lapghan about 24 inches square , which will be approximately 10 repeats of the pattern.
(NOTE)
The photo's included in this workshop show the afghan being done left handed but the instructions are the same whichever ever hand you crochet with .

INDEX
a) yarn
b)hooks
c) stitches we will use and their abbreviations
d) American conversion of stitch abbreviations
e) computer help.
Yarn
For this project I will be using DK/Light Worsted yarn. You will need approximately 100 - 200 grams of each colour. For this workshop I will be using 2 colours but you can use 3 or more colours if you wish . If you want to make your afghan bigger than we cover in this workshop you will obviously need to use bigger amounts of each colour as the afghan gets bigger so make sure you have enough of the colours you choose before you start.
You can also use other weights of yarn, remembering to adjust the amount of yarn used and the size of your crochet hook accordingly.
Hooks
We will be using a size 4mm/size 6 American/size 8 English crochet hook. Use whichever type of hook feels most comfortable to you, Metal, Bamboo or Plastic it doesn't matter, as long as you find it easy to work with.

Stitches we will use and their abbreviations
There are 6 different stitch groups used for this design, plus the chain stitch to start with. I will be using English terminology but the american coversion will be given in the next section.
The stitches are:
Slip stitch (sl st)
Chain Stitch ( ch st)
Double crochet (dc)
Double Treble Cluster (dtr cl ) = Yarn over the hook 2 times, put the hook through the centre of the ring, yarn over the hook and pull back through. Yarn over the hook , pull through 2 loops, yarn over the hook, pull through 2 loops, leaving the last loop on the hook. Repeat this 3 more times, yarn over hokk and pull through all loops left on the hook.

Large Shell (lg shell) = 4 dtr,ch st 1, 4 dtr, ch st 1, 4dtr into the same place.




Small shell (sm shell) = 4 dtr, ch st 1, 4 dtr into the same place.




4- back post double treble decrease (4-bpdtr dec) = Yarn over hook 2 times, take the hook to the back of the work and put it through the work on one side of the stitch and back through on the other side of the stitch. Complete as you would a normal dtr, leaving the last stitch from each dtr on the hook. Repeat till you have completed 4 stitches, yarn over the hook and pull through all the stitches on the hook.




8- back post double treble decrease (8-bpdtr dec). = Yarn over hook 2 times, take the hook to the back of the work and put it through the work on one side of the stitch and back through on the other side of the stitch. Complete as you would a normal dtr, leaving the last stitch from each dtr on the hook. Repeat until you have completed 4 stitches. Ch st 1 . Make 4 more bpdtr over the next 4 stitches, yarn over the hook and pull through all the stitches on the hook.




American conversion of stitch abbreviations
English American
ch st ch st
dc sc (single crochet)
dtr tr (treble)
lg shell lg shell
sm shell sm shell
4-dtr cl 4-tr cl
4-bpdtr dec 4-bptr dec
8-bpdtr dec 8-bptr dec
sl st sl st

Comuter help
I will endeavour to find links to places that may help you if you get stuck at any point, although at this point I cannot find more than the one shown below, maybe because it is so simple to learn!! I will of course try to help anyone via this workshop or via a PM if you are really at the hair pulling,/ I give up stage, lol, but I am hoping that my instructions, along with photos will be clear enough that we don't have too many problems along the way.
In this tutorial the stitch is called the Catherine wheel stitch , but it is the same as the Bavarian stitch





Below are a few links to tutorials for the basic stitches used in crochet. The bottom link is specifically aimed at those of you who are left handed, like myself
http://www.queenofdiy.com/crochet/crocheting-tools-basic-stitches.html
http://crochet.about.com/od/crochetstitches/u/Crochet_Stitch_Instructions.htm
http://www.crochet.org/?page=StitchesLeftHand


----------



## Lynx

Starting off.
ROUND ONE
Make a slip knot and insert the hook into the loop.
Ch st 5 stitches.
Sl st into the first ch st.
Ch st 1.
(dc into the ring,Ch st 5,make a 4-dtr cl into the ring, ch st 5). Repeat this 3 more times.
Sl st into the first dc to complete the round.

.


----------



## Lynx

ROUND TWO
Ch st 1.
( dc into the first dc from previous round, ch st 2, make a lg shell into the top of the 4- dtr cluster from the previous row, ch st 2) Repeat this 3 more times.
Sl st into the first dc to complete the round.
Fasten off the yarn and cut with about 6inches of tail for sewing in


----------



## Lynx

ROUND THREE
Join your new colour with a dc into the ch st 1 space just after where you fastened off the last colour.
*Ch st 5 , make a 4-bpdtr dec over the next 4 stitches, ch st 5, dc into the next ch st 1 space.
Ch st 5, make a 8-bpdtr dec over the next 8 stitches (you will be using 4 stitches from the lg shell and 4 stiches from the sm shell, ignoring the dc between the 2 sets of stitches), ch st 5, dc into the next ch st 1 space.**
Repeat from * to ** 3 more times joining with a sl st into the first dc instead of making a dc into the ch st 1 space.


----------



## Lynx

ROUND FOUR
Ch st 1.
*dc into the first dc from previous round. make a lg shell into the top of the 4- bpdtr dec, dc into next dc, make a sm shell into the top of the 8-bpdtr,**
Repeat from * to ** 3 more times joining with a sl st to the first dc. fasten off yarn and cut leaving a 6 inch end for sewing in


----------



## Lynx

FOLLOWING ROUNDS
All following rounds are just a repeat of rounds 3 and 4 . Each round will increase the size of the blanket by increasing the number of sm shells and 8 -bpdtr decs in each round. You will see that every sm shell is topped by the 8 - bpdtr dec. You will only ever have 4 lg shells and 4 -bpdtr decs in each pattern repeat as these will be on each corner of the blanket.

If you get stuck doing these stitches you will see that I (bravely) made my own video clips and linked them in the section about what stitches you will be using for the project.

I hope that this all makes sense but if anyone has any problems understanding anything I have written please contact me through this workshop or you can PM me and I will get back to you as quickly as I can.
Finally I hope you enjoy making your Bavarian blankets and I look forward to seeing some pictures of the finished items in due course.


----------



## tammie52

I've done a bit of it. Going to put a pic up, think its a case of rip out and do AGAIN LOL - but at least I'm getting there thank you


----------



## Lynx

nitwit04 said:


> I'm here! I've copied your instructions and already have a question.
> 
> I want to make a crib size blanket. I'm experienced with crochet and assumed we'd start with a chain and thought I'd have to figure out whether to add 1/4 or 1/3 the number of stitches so I'd have a rectangle instead of a square.
> 
> I see now that we start with a circle so that eliminates my thinking and my question is: will I be able to work out how to make a rectangle later?
> 
> Thanks,
> Barbara


Hi Barbara, To answer your question, I would suggest that once you have mastered the instructions for this, that you go and buy ' Learn to do Bavarian Crochet' by Jenny King. It is available from Annie's Attic or Amazon. The book will show you how to change from a square to a rectangle. It also has some pretty nice patterns in there for a bag , scarf and hat and a lovely shrug- type top. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Lynx

Designer1234 said:


> *SUE - your videos are great! I am so impressed. Ladies, make sure you watch the videos in Sue's instructions - they are done by her*. Wow, am I ever finding great teachers! ( Patting myself on the back)!


Aw, Thankyou Designer, I was a little worried about how they would look. It took some figuring out to get them so they were visible from the viewers point of view. I had a small box strung round my neck with a hole in the bottom for the camera from my phone to view it. But glad they worked out ok .
Lynx


----------



## Lynx

hookandneedle said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for all the work you are doing for us. Speaking of work, I just got called in and have to go. Not familiar with how these workshop work. Will the entire workshop for each day always be available from beginning to end?


Yes, you will be able to access this workshop at any time you want from now on, just access it the same you did this morning


----------



## Lynx

jberg said:


> Okay. So I'm already lost! Help!! I do know how to crochet. When I'm doing the first round am I reading the pattern wrong? I am doing the whole part in parenthesis 3x. But I am ending up with two loops of 5sts in between each "petal." Your pictures show only one. So do I NOT do the chain 5st at the beginning AND the end of each cluster? (Does this please make any sense?) Thank you. I really want to work on this and appreciate your doing it for us all! Happy Needling. jberg


Ooops, I think its my camera skills that are at fault. You should have a double crochet to start the round, 5ch st, then the 4 double treble cluster then a 5 ch st at the end. Repeat 3 more times and slip stitch into the first double crochet to finish the round. Hope that sorts its for you but if not PM me and i'll try and find a better pic for you


----------



## tammie52

goin to put another pic up of the work ive done this evening, this morning I started a blue/white one but daughter asked for these colours pic to follow


----------



## Lynx

Ok after a few people have had a little problem with the photo's for the first round of the project, I have done a video clip for you which will hopefully make things much clearer


----------



## Lynx

Pattimax56 said:


> WOW! Thank you. I'm impressed with this workshop. I've tried it twice just to get the hang of it. I love the way my squares have come out.
> 
> Even though I have been crocheting for over 30 years, I've always admired the look but thought it was beyond me. Now that I have tried this method, with practice, it should be easy to work up.
> 
> I see that this is a way of using up my leftover yarn using black or white between colors.
> 
> I'm assuming that you keep going until you reach your desired size.
> 
> Again, thank you for your guidance throughout.


Yes just keep repeating rows 3 and 4 until you have the size you want it to be


----------



## melyn

Here is my attempt, the colours are not very good but am using some free yarn that came with a magazine, once I have got the method clear in my brain I am going to hopefully make a blanket in pastel colours suitable for a baby. The middle, but think I know what I was doing wrong.
lyn


----------



## donna47304

Patchworkcat said:


> Is there a pdf of the pattern for those of us who would like to work on this away from the computer (but can't remember the steps)?
> 
> Jill


*I hope nobody minds me doing this but I put all the instructions that Lynx has giver us into one pdf file which I'm including here. I hope this is useful to some others*.


----------



## Lynx

Just thought I would show you how I made the video's for this workshop. It was a case of neccesity is the mother of all invention as I didn't have a tripod and I really wanted to show the workings from the perspective of the person actually doing it.
Here is what I used with it strung round my neck and the phone stuck to the base so it didnt move


----------



## CARABELLA

Hi,Sorry couldnt put picture up until now, snow and winds had electric out all day. This is probably just a hash but im trying lol


Lynx said:


> CARABELLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to crochet have I am the same as jberg mine doesnt look the same as yours i am doing chain 5 at both sides. i am stuck at round three.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to post a picture of what you have done so I can see what the
> problem might be?
> I will try and do a video clip of this part of the pattern but it won't be until tomorrow as I have visitors tonight so cant ignore them to do it , lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Lynx

CARABELLA said:


> Hi,Sorry couldnt put picture up until now, snow and winds had electric out all day. This is probably just a hash but im trying lol
> 
> 
> Lynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARABELLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to crochet have I am the same as jberg mine doesnt look the same as yours i am doing chain 5 at both sides. i am stuck at round three.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to post a picture of what you have done so I can see what the
> problem might be?
> I will try and do a video clip of this part of the pattern but it won't be until tomorrow as I have visitors tonight so cant ignore them to do it , lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The only thing that looks any different to me is that I think you have done the dc (sc in the US) into a space instead of into the top of the dc from the round before. Other than that I can't seen anything else wrong.
Just keep watching the videos and practicing and you'll soon have the hang of it


----------



## RBurk

*Attached find my PDF written in the American stitch version. It is a direct copy of LYNX's pattern. I have included most of the photos and links to all of the videos, just as she presented them*.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay I'm on step one and already floundering...please look and tell me what I've done wrong.



Lynx said:


> Starting off.
> ROUND ONE
> Make a slip knot and insert the hook into the loop.
> Ch st 5 stitches.
> Sl st into the first ch st.
> Ch st 1.
> (dc into the ring,Ch st 5,make a 4-dtr cl into the ring, ch st 5). Repeat this 3 more times.
> Sl st into the first dc to complete the round.
> 
> .


----------



## Lynx

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I'm on step one and already floundering...please look and tell me what I've done wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Lynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off.
> ROUND ONE
> Make a slip knot and insert the hook into the loop.
> Ch st 5 stitches.
> Sl st into the first ch st.
> Ch st 1.
> (dc into the ring,Ch st 5,make a 4-dtr cl into the ring, ch st 5). Repeat this 3 more times.
> Sl st into the first dc to complete the round.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you are having problems. From what I can see of your picture it looks like you are not leaving the last loops from each double treble (treble in America) on the hook. Did you watch the video clip I made of this row? Once you have completed the 4 double trebles you should have 5 loops left on the hook which you then put the yarn over the hook and pull it through all 5 loops before doing the 5 chain stitches. Hope that helps you out


----------



## Lynx

h20mom57 said:


> How is everyone joining the new color and weaving in the loose ends. I am having trouble with that part of the project.....


To join the new colour I do this, make a slip knot, put the hook through the work where you want to start the new colour, put the slip knot onto the hook and pull through the work put the yarn ofer the hook and pull it through the slip knot.

I weave in the ends by just sewing through the base of back post double trebles on the reverse side just slipping the needle under a few of the stitches and then going back though one less stitch back to where I started. Its kind of hard to explain but there is no special way to weave them im just find what works for you . Hope that is helpful.


----------



## tammie52

CARABELLA said:


> Hi,Sorry couldnt put picture up until now, snow and winds had electric out all day. This is probably just a hash but im trying lol
> 
> 
> Lynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARABELLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to crochet have I am the same as jberg mine doesnt look the same as yours i am doing chain 5 at both sides. i am stuck at round three.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to post a picture of what you have done so I can see what the
> problem might be?
> I will try and do a video clip of this part of the pattern but it won't be until tomorrow as I have visitors tonight so cant ignore them to do it , lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

your doin well keep it up. im learning it as well ok ive ripped it out a few times but its fun lol


----------



## jberg

Is this looking right.or is it a "frog?" I'm hoping it looks different that the other ones posted because I'm doing it in fine baby yarn. I'm hoping to make a baby blanket for a charity auction. Thanks. And Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## RBurk

thank you for this great workshop. attached find a picture of my square. I have had no problem and understand how to work the pattern. That was my goal. 

I am going no further with this square because the yarn I am using is driving me crazy! It is Bernat satin sport and splits way too easily. I had purchased it to use for the cable workshop which is knitted. It doesn't seem to split as much when used for knitting but try doing a treble crochet with it!

Your photos were very helpful. I referred to them often.

I will watch for any of your future workshops.


----------



## tammie52

seamus said:


> My problem is recognizing any of the pattern designs. I only recognize English, but have been in Canada for over 40 yrs. not knitting though. Raising family etc. Now I want to start the knitting I loved in England. I cannot recognize U.S at all just want to do English. . Ada


you do know this is not knitting , its crocheting?


----------



## Lynx

jberg said:


> Getting it figured out now. Will hopefully post better picture tomorrow. Thanks everyone. Happy Needling. jberg


Perseverance is the key.  But if you are finding it hard to work a particular part, just put it aside for a few hours and come back to it. I find that the time away from the project sometimes helps as when I come back to it I am refreshed and not frustrated by what I have done before and I can visualize what I am about to do much better.


----------



## melyn

The baby pattern is not in the book its a seperate pattern I found when looking for a cheaper price for the book, you can either buy the paper pattern from ebay or in PDF from the site its £2.99 to get the downloadable 1.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BABY-BAVARIAN-MATINEE-CROCHET-PATTERN-5-SIZES-177-/150578468864?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item230f2d1800

the link for her actual site is
http://www.shifio.co.uk/

she has spectacular patterns for knitting and crochet, I have knitted several of them and they are beautiful.


----------



## jberg

Hi! I am determined to do this! I frogged the one I posted previously and found out I did the whole first round wrong. So I am now on Round 3. When I try to do the bpdtr's I should somehow be doing one set of 4 and then the next set of 8 over two different shells. I can't seem to make this work. Can somehow understand what I am saying and help? From my mistake one yesterday I think I can do the pattern from here on out but right now I'm stuck. Thanks so much. Happy Needling. jberg (Sorry for being the problem student!)


----------



## Lynx

jberg said:


> Hi! I am determined to do this! I frogged the one I posted previously and found out I did the whole first round wrong. So I am now on Round 3. When I try to do the bpdtr's I should somehow be doing one set of 4 and then the next set of 8 over two different shells. I can't seem to make this work. Can somehow understand what I am saying and help? From my mistake one yesterday I think I can do the pattern from here on out but right now I'm stuck. Thanks so much. Happy Needling. jberg (Sorry for being the problem student!)


Lol, Not everyone can learn at the same pace, and I am here to help if I can. 
Now I am hoping this works, I have made a diagram that should help you. I have assumes that you are right handed in the diagram so if you are left handed I apologize, you just need to reverse the direction or the arrow at the top.
Fingers crossed this works.
Good the picture came up, not hoping that it is a clear enough diagram that you can see where to start.
the blue lines are the stitches from the second row, the purple lines are the ch st spaces between the sets of 4 stitches, the arrows show you where to start and the direction to go then where to finish the 4 bpdtr, After that hopefully you will know where you are going. Good luck


----------



## Xiang

Finally got it worked out, now will just keep going till the yarn runs out lol

The colour isn't too good, the flash didn't work. Will put a better one on later 

It is beautiful - Xiang - looks like you have got the idea - these are all so spectacular. 

Once we get a few more larger pieces done I will open a "Parade of Bavarian Crochet afghans" which will be available on PICTURES so that you can all show off what a great job you are all doing. We have a parade of all our workshops so that other KP members can see your new work. 

Designer.


----------



## Lynx

tammie52 said:


> could you tell me what is 12ply yarn? is it like uk aran (thick wool) thanks


In Australia 8 ply is the uk's double knit so I would guess that 12 ply is either Aran or chunky knit


----------



## seamus

To Lynx- Hi, I am Ada whom you sent the numbers to. Born in Nottingham, and not understanding Canadian charts at present= you sent me some numbers (figures) which were removed before I could copy them down. Don't worry if you don't remember them Lynx- you have a lot to look after. I shall eventually find the way to do it. I shall track down a book. Many thanks. Ada


----------



## Lynx

seamus said:


> To Lynx- Hi, I am Ada whom you sent the numbers to. Born in Nottingham, and not understanding Canadian charts at present= you sent me some numbers (figures) which were removed before I could copy them down. Don't worry if you don't remember them Lynx- you have a lot to look after. I shall eventually find the way to do it. I shall track down a book. Many thanks. Ada


Ada, Please let me know what your question was originally and I will do my best to help you. If you send it to me in a PM the answer wont get deleted by mistake and you will be able to go back and check it whenever you want to. I do apologise for not remembering what you asked but as you said I have quite a few things to look after and I don't always remember everything that was asked of me.
If you dont know how to send a PM (PRIVATE MESSAGE) just click on my name on the left of this post and you will see where you can click on sending me a PM.
Looking forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## Xiang

Does this make it easier Tammie. This is what I grew up with, as far as yarn thickness goes. The Aran, chunky, etc is an introduced concept for me :lol: :lol:

Ok ...... back to the creativity of this craft - I really do love that I get something totally useful at the completion of the workshop :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slowknitter0

Ok, I am done with my dolls blanket. It looks big enough for this baby.  This as you can see is in the drying process of blocking. Now I am off to my knitting lace practice motifs. Also a class brought to us by Designer1234. Thank you Lynx and Designer for all your work and time that you put into these workshops. You ladies are the best.


----------



## Lynx

Lynx said:


> I'm afraid I wouldn't know where to start making a chart for this pattern, I haven't seen one as of yet on the net but I will gave a look later on today and will post a link if I find one. If anyone feels brave enough to work up a chart, I would be happy for you to post it on here as I hate to think of people missing out because of something I couldn't do .


One of the other KP members kindly sent me a link to someone who had attempted a chart of the Bavarian Crochet. I have looked at it and I sort of understand it. Lol. Whether it will help those of you who prefer to read charts I don't know but I will put it up and you can try it out.
One of these days I'll try and make my own chart but I may need to get some new software installed first


----------



## Xiang

Hi everyone, I have begun using the chart, posted by Lynx, I understand charts much better than written patterns.

Here is the third attempt at this project, and this one is by far the best. Ihope the picture shows it properly :-D


----------



## tammie52

Xiang said:


> Hi everyone, I have begun using the chart, posted by Lynx, I understand charts much better than written patterns.
> 
> Here is the third attempt at this project, and this one is by far the best. Ihope the picture shows it properly :-D


 hurray you,ve got it good for you carry on now lol


----------



## tammie52

here is a pic of gemmas so far


----------



## Lynx

kaixixang said:


> Judging by that chart...no chains needed on row 4? I'll look at your other instructions Lynx...but I like what I see.


That is right, no chains on the even rows as the large and small shells spread out to join each other with a double crochet between them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Lynx said:


> One of the other KP members kindly sent me a link to someone who had attempted a chart of the Bavarian Crochet. I have looked at it and I sort of understand it. Lol. Whether it will help those of you who prefer to read charts I don't know but I will put it up and you can try it out.
> One of these days I'll try and make my own chart but I may need to get some new software installed first


Teresa Richardson, aka Crochet Geek, posted that _complete_ chart 9th June 2009: 
http://www.crochetgeek.com/2009/06/crochet-wheel-stitch-square-catherines.html#!/2009/06/crochet-wheel-stitch-square-catherines.html , and followed it up with two videos: 
posted 3 years ago: 



posted 1 year ago:


----------



## tammie52

,


----------



## h20mom57

Okay Ladies here is the beginning to my baby blanket. So far so good. I have enjoyed learning a new desgine. I have had to tear out a partial row or so because I get carried away with my trebels on the second part of the wheel....lol. Happy crocheting!


----------



## Xiang

h20mom57 said:


> Okay Ladies here is the beginning to my baby blanket. So far so good. I have enjoyed learning a new desgine. I have had to tear out a partial row or so because I get carried away with my trebels on the second part of the wheel....lol. Happy crocheting!


This is so gorgeous, I love the colours - so gentle & soft :thumbup:


----------



## Nessy

I think I'm going to have to opt for something a little less taxing on the brain & my arms as I'm mostly flat on my back recuperating after spine surgery. 
DH got me the yarn so I could at least say I've done it.
Am going to keep this practice piece as a swatch for future reference along with the notes.
I really loved this class thankyou so very much Lynx & Designer.....tremendous effort.
I love looking at what the others have done as well.

My little effort...


----------



## prismaticr

re-posted from separated topic....

grundys posted.....

Hi everyone, here is a pic of my afghan I have completed five rounds up to now and really enjoying making it.
Susan.


----------



## tammie52

tammie52 said:


> that is lovely well done


got ropped in to showing afew friends how to do the Bavarian stitch,(serves me right taking my afghan up to the fair show in our local womens centre) pic as followa started this one as I had no wool with me and had to go buy some,


----------



## Lynx

Designer1234 said:


> I think we have lots of beautiful blocks and I am going to go and open a PARADE OF BAVARIAN LACE BLOCKS. I will come back here and post the link. Please post your own, as if you do, your name will be with your work. Prismaticr - I am going to open it with yours. This is without a doubt one of the prettiest afghans I have ever seen. I love all the different combinations.
> 
> Be back in a few minutes with the Parade link


All you ladies have put me to shame. I haven't finished my blanket yet. Had too many other things to do this week, along with coping with some pain just above and below my right elbow. (too much knitting I think). I will try and get my blanket finished over the Easter weekend so I can add it. A little embarrassing when the project I am teaching isn't finished before the pupils.


----------



## Designer1234

Parade of Bavarian lace - with lynx

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158389-1.html#3041338*

Please put your own block in so that your name can be with it. Designer1234 (Rachel- I put yours in to start it off)

they are beautiful


----------



## Lynx

I did a round of my blanket but had images going though my head and decided to try them out . It is possible to make Bavarian granny squares and join them together. Here is a picture of the first 2 I have made. I will add to it as I find time to make more squares.


----------



## Lynx

tammie52 said:


> wow im loving that idea. maybe put a link up as to how its done? pls lol


Ok I will try to explain it here.

Do rounds 1and2, change colour and do rounds 3, and 4. Change colour and repeat round 3 and fasten off.
Take 2 squares and place them right sides facing together.
Crochet a row of double crochet (single crochet in America) along one edge by crocheting 2 times into the chain stitch space and 1crochet into the base of the small and large shells. Hope that makes sense. Will try and make a diagram of the joining in a bit.
Ok have made a diagram but cant seem to make it bigger so you can see it clearly. Will have to wait till my daughter wakes up so she can show me .....again :-D .Hopefully it will make sense if you can see it clear enough


----------



## Lynx

Clelita said:


> I'm comparing my square with the pictures in the parade and see mine much thicker and overall heavier. For yarn I'm using baby pound and hook J. What yarn are you using? I'll try simply soft tomorrow. This is for a July baby!


I am using an acrylic Double knitting, which in America is a sport or light worsted I believe or #3 is how they put in on some labels. I use a 4.00mm hook which is a G/6 in the US.


----------



## Pontygirl

Could someone help me please.The hard drive on my computer died on me so I have been unable to post for a while. I am going to try to post a picture because I am not sure if I am doing it correctly


----------



## Lynx

Pontygirl said:


> Could someone help me please.The hard drive on my computer died on me so I have been unable to post for a while. I am going to try to post a picture because I am not sure if I am doing it correctly


Oh hun, you do seem to have got in a bit of a pickle with your blanket. From looking at your picture it seems that you have added an extra segment in the blue rounds. You will need to undo it back to the end of the white rounds. When doing the blue sections you should have 12 segments all round.
Each 2- round set will increase your segments by one. I hope that makes sense but if you are having problems just PM me and I'll do my best to help you . You can always go back and check out the video clips I made to help you .
Looking forward to seeing the blanket once you have finished, the colours look really good together


----------



## Pontygirl

I have undone it back to the pink so I will try again, I have lost count of the number of times I have undo this, but I will not let it beat me. I hope it is ok up to this point.


----------



## Lynx

Pontygirl said:


> I have undone it back to the pink so I will try again, I have lost count of the number of times I have undo this, but I will not let it beat me. I hope it is ok up to this point.


Yes It is perfect to that point. Just watch the video clips several times and keep practicing and you will soon get the hang of it. When I first tried this technique it took me 6 try's to just get the first 2rows done, lol. But I just kept at it and suddenly it just worked and I haven't looked back since.


----------



## Pontygirl

Lynx said:


> Yes It is perfect to that point. Just watch the video clips several times and keep practicing and you will soon get the hang of it. When I first tried this technique it took me 6 try's to just get the first 2rows done, lol. But I just kept at it and suddenly it just worked and I haven't looked back since.


I think I have finally got it.


----------



## Lynx

Pontygirl said:


> I think I have finally got it.


Yay, thats it!! well done. Now you can make a beautiful blanket with what you have learned


----------



## Lynx

Pontygirl said:


> Thank you, I don't know who many times I undone it and this morning it all just clicked thanks to Lynx.


I'll let you into a little secret  . I had to undo almost a whole row of my own blanket yesterday when I discovered I hadn't done enough stitches into TWO sets of the bpdtr's  . So goes to show even the teacher gets it wrong sometimes. I also think I made another mistake early on in the pattern but managed to cover that up with some sneaky stitched added .


----------



## Clelita

I'm giving up on my blanket! To make it softer, I used only the back of the stitch instead of the whole triple crochet; it's still too heavy. The picture doesn't show how heavy it is. I'll try it now with simple soft ... that is on sale at JoAnns!


----------



## Lynx

Clelita said:


> I'm giving up on my blanket! To make it softer, I used only the back of the stitch instead of the whole triple crochet; it's still too heavy. The picture doesn't show how heavy it is. I'll try it now with simple soft ... that is on sale at JoAnns!


I think you will find that to make it lighter you need to use a larger hook than you would normally use for the type of yarn you are using. For example instead of using a 4mm hook and double knitting yarn I would use a 5mm or even larger. That would make the blanket lighter and more lacy


----------



## Pontygirl

After the mess I made at the start I thought Sue(Lynx) might be interested to see what I have done up to now. , I know it is probably not perfect but I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## Lynx

Pontygirl said:


> After the mess I made at the start I thought Sue(Lynx) might be interested to see what I have done up to now. , I know it is probably not perfect but I am quite pleased with it.


That is really pretty. I love it. Well done on conquering the stitches :-D


----------



## Lynx

Diane104 said:


> I have been working on my barvarian lace, but can't seem to get it!!! I haven't given up though. We are expecting snow tomorrow and Friday so hopefully I can just sit and concentrate on what I am doing wrong! Just hope the electricity doesn't go out!


What part are you having problems with? If I could see a picture perhaps I can get you over the hurdle so you can enjoy making your blanket instead of stressing over the technique. Have you watched the video clips I made? Most of the people who have seen them have said they helped a great deal so maybe thats your way forward. Feel free to PM me if you need some help.


----------



## Lynx

Ok Ladies, after having several pm's throughout this workshop asking if it was possible to make this blanket in a rectangle rather than a square, I have written it down and done a few pictures. So those of you who want rectangles should now be able to get started finally!!
Here we go 
Rectangular Blanket ( first 2 rounds only)
Ch st 22
ROUND ONE
Miss 1st Ch st , 1 dc in 2nd ch st.
Miss 4 ch sts, make small shell in next ch st.
Miss 4 ch sts, 1 dc in next ch st.
Miss 4 ch st, make small shell in next ch st.
Miss 4 ch sts, 1 dc in last ch st.
Now work on the opposite side of the 22 ch sts.
Miss 5 ch sts, make small shell in next ch st (which will be in the same place as the small shell on the opposite side of the chain.)
Miss 4 ch sts, 1 dc in nexr ch st ( in the same place as the dc on the opposite side of the chain)
Miss 4 ch sts, make a small shell in next ch st (in same place as the small shell on the opposite side of the chain)
Miss last 5 ch sts, sl st into starting dc. Fasten off.
ROUND TWO
Join next colour with a dc into the first dc of first round.
Ch st 5 , make 4- bpdtr over next 4 stitches, ch st 5, 1 dc in chain space.
Ch st 5, make 8- bpdtr over next 8 stitches, ch st 5, 1 dc into chain space.
Ch st 5, make 4- bpdtr over next 4 stitches, ch st 5, 1 dc into dc of the previous round.
Ch st 5, make 4- bpdtr over next 4 stitches, ch st 5, 1 dc into chain space.
Ch st 5, make 8- bpdtr over next 8 stitches, ch st 5, 1 dc into chain space.
Ch st 5, make 4- bpdtr over next 4 stitches, ch st 5, slip stich into starting dc.
FOLLOWING ROUNDS
From now on follow the same steps from round 3 as for the square Bavarian crochet blanket at the start of the workshop


----------



## Lynx

Your welcome ladies. Hopefully the pictures will be clear enough as I was doing them on the phone and daylight was going so they may be a little dark, but if so just yell at me and I'll redo them .


----------



## loust

I love the design for this pattern and really appreciate the way you posted each step and pictures so that it is easier to follow. I just want to know how long this topic will stay up so I can learn it? and can't wait to make one or two or three.  Wonderful work and presentation. Thank you
Loust


----------



## Lynx

loust said:


> I love the design for this pattern and really appreciate the way you posted each step and pictures so that it is easier to follow. I just want to know how long this topic will stay up so I can learn it? and can't wait to make one or two or three.  Wonderful work and presentation. Thank you
> Loust


I believe Designer1234 is going to close the workshop at the end of April. BUT, it will always stay in this section and you will be able to read everything that is on here, you just won't be able to post any questions or comments once it is closed. I am always available via a PM if you run into any problems though.


----------



## Cheetah

Thank you for doing this work shop. I am unable to do work on it much at the present time bit, I have learned much just reading through all the instructions and posts.

Thank you again for all you do and the pictures of WIP are beautiful. Everyone is so talented.

Cheetah


----------



## Designer1234

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158389-1.html#3041338

Please make sure you post your pictures to the Parade of Bavarian crochet lace afghan. it is important that you post your work there so that people are aware of the wonderful work you have done here.

We will be closing the workshop within a week or ten days. Sue and I are in discussions now about when . We will announce it as soon as we have a date. I am so impressed at the wonderful work you have done here. Designer1234


----------



## Diane104

I haven't been working on the Barvarian Lace lately. My daughter went into labor and had a baby girl. I watched her 2 little ones and they tried to help me!!


----------



## Lynx

loust said:


> I am lost--where do I find the pattern again for the bavarian lace class Thanks


If you mean the Bavarian lace crochet blanket, you need to make sure you are subscribed to the knitting and crochet workshop section of the forum. Once there just scroll down until you find the Bavarian crochet thread.


----------



## Lynx

loust said:


> I have good Arthritis and would love to do this lesson from designer 1234 but the worsted yarn is too hard on my hands. I am sure there is another less heavy yarn that I can use, I just need to know what is the best one to use and how do I get a gauge to end up with a large enough afghan for a baby's blanket. Do I make sense? I will be waiting for a reply. If you don't understand what I am try to say please let me know and I will try to say it different. Thanks Lou


You can use any weight of yarn, even sock yarn. Just change the size of the hook to one that suits the yarn you are using. There is no gauge, as you just keep doing the 2 - round repeats until the blanket is the size you want it .


----------



## Lynx

loust said:


> I ran out of ink on my printer and couldn't get to town before you closed this wonderful lesson. So I copied and pasted the instruction and sent it myself in e-mail till I can get up town to buy ink. I hope that is OK, don't want to break any rules. Thank you so much for all the effort that you have put in this design so I for one can learn something new and so beautiful. My heart felt thanks goes out to you.
> Lou


Once the workshop closes it is still there for you to go back and read any time you want to. All the information, instructions, pictures and video clips will still be there, you just wont be able to post any questions on the thread. But you can always PM me if you have a question to ask and I'll get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## jangmb

I am so happy you offered this class. This is such a pretty pattern and I am thrilled to have learned this. After seeing the others I wish I had chosen three colors. The two that I am working this up in are white and claret which is a lovely deep red (not bright). Thanks so much for your very detailed video tutorials. You did a marvelous job in spite of your personal challenges.


----------



## Lynx

jangmb said:


> I am so happy you offered this class. This is such a pretty pattern and I am thrilled to have learned this. After seeing the others I wish I had chosen three colors. The two that I am working this up in are white and claret which is a lovely deep red (not bright). Thanks so much for your very detailed video tutorials. You did a marvelous job in spite of your personal challenges.


This looks lovely. I really like the contrast of the light and dark colours. Well done.
I am planning on a new workshop in the summer to teach the Tunisian crochet stitches,so will be working on more video clips soon. I think I will stay with the method I used for this workshop as it seems to have been so successful. It might be a strange way to do them but if it works ..... lol.


----------



## jangmb

I will be joining you also! Your tutorials were so helpful. Actually, I thought you were rather clever in how you put your videos together.


----------



## Jennifa

I look forward to this class


----------



## Jennifa

This looks very effective well done


----------



## Designer1234

Lynx said:


> I think you will find that to make it lighter you need to use a larger hook than you would normally use for the type of yarn you are using. For example instead of using a 4mm hook and double knitting yarn I would use a 5mm or even larger. That would make the blanket lighter and more lacy


*'Each time I learn a new granny square, I make one with worsted weight yarn and size 5 mm crochet hook- that way you can see all the stitches. I then put it with the pattern in a zip lock bag*._ I have a box the width of ziplocks and have them all together. It is so nice to have the actual square in a good size with heavier yarn to double check i am doing it correctly. Just a suggestion if you plan on making baby quilts or big afghans_.

Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234

*I will be closing this workshop on MAY 3/2013 *

*This workshop will be trimmed and closed, (locked) and put in with the closed workshops at the bottom of the list of threads on the main page of the workshop section, for the use of KP members - it will remain here permanently. KP members are welcome to copy, or print the workshop and use the information for their projects. '
Many thanks to all involved. lynx, wonderful job*.


----------



## cablemable

cablemable here, finnaly go the hang of this it' awesome!
thanks again lynx. i am also grateful that you demonstrated how to work a rectangle version as well.
i' m working on a bjs for a neighbor of mine and will post pics of blankie and sweater. thanks again


----------



## Designer1234

*HERE IS THE LINK TO THE 'PARADE OF BAVARIAN LACE FINISHED PROJECTS WITH LYNX*

*color-red]]http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158389-1.html#3041338[/color]*
------------------------------------------------------------------


Lynx said:


> Hi there. My name is Sue, otherwise known as Lynx on the KP Forums. This is the very first time I have participated in a workshop of any kind so I hope you will forgive me for any mistakes I may make.
> I was very flattered when Designer1234 contacted me and asked if I would consider doing this workshop as I don't consider myself to be an expert in any of the crafts I do, but I do enjoy what I do and I hope that you will enjoy this workshop and learn a new technique at the same time.
> 
> INTRODUCING BAVARIAN CROCHET.
> When I came across this stitch I was intrigued and endeavoured to find out everything I could about the history. Unfortunately there is no actual history. The stitch doesn't originate in Bavaria. It has two other names that I could find from researching it, the Catherine Wheel switch and the Wool eater stitch. Both of these descriptions actually describe the stitch pattern much better than Bavarian and I have been unable to find out how it was named that.
> Regardless, The Bavarian crochet stitch is an easy, quick stitch to learn and by using different colour combinations you can achieve some outstanding looking projects.
> I hope that by following this workshop, you too can accomplish a beautiful item for your home or for someone you love.
> Bavarian Afghan
> We will be making an afghan/lapghan in this workshop. Once you have the first 2 or 3, 2-round repeats done, you can choose to make the afghan whatever size you wish it to be. There is no limit to the size and colours you can choose for your afghan., Be it a simple 2 colour or 5or 6 different colours or shades of the same colour, its up to you. For this workshop I will be making the afghan/ lapghan about 24 inches square , which will be approximately 10 repeats of the pattern.
> (NOTE)
> The photo's included in this workshop show the afghan being done left handed but the instructions are the same whichever ever hand you crochet with .
> 
> INDEX
> a) yarn
> b)hooks
> c) stitches we will use and their abbreviations
> d) American conversion of stitch abbreviations
> e) computer help.
> Yarn
> For this project I will be using DK/Light Worsted yarn. You will need approximately 100 - 200 grams of each colour. For this workshop I will be using 2 colours but you can use 3 or more colours if you wish . If you want to make your afghan bigger than we cover in this workshop you will obviously need to use bigger amounts of each colour as the afghan gets bigger so make sure you have enough of the colours you choose before you start.
> You can also use other weights of yarn, remembering to adjust the amount of yarn used and the size of your crochet hook accordingly.
> Hooks
> We will be using a size 4mm/size 6 American/size 8 English crochet hook. Use whichever type of hook feels most comfortable to you, Metal, Bamboo or Plastic it doesn't matter, as long as you find it easy to work with.
> 
> Stitches we will use and their abbreviations
> There are 6 different stitch groups used for this design, plus the chain stitch to start with. I will be using English terminology but the american coversion will be given in the next section.
> The stitches are:
> Slip stitch (sl st)
> Chain Stitch ( ch st)
> Double crochet (dc)
> Double Treble Cluster (dtr cl ) = Yarn over the hook 2 times, put the hook through the centre of the ring, yarn over the hook and pull back through. Yarn over the hook , pull through 2 loops, yarn over the hook, pull through 2 loops, leaving the last loop on the hook. Repeat this 3 more times, yarn over hokk and pull through all loops left on the hook.
> 
> Large Shell (lg shell) = 4 dtr,ch st 1, 4 dtr, ch st 1, 4dtr into the same place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small shell (sm shell) = 4 dtr, ch st 1, 4 dtr into the same place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4- back post double treble decrease (4-bpdtr dec) = Yarn over hook 2 times, take the hook to the back of the work and put it through the work on one side of the stitch and back through on the other side of the stitch. Complete as you would a normal dtr, leaving the last stitch from each dtr on the hook. Repeat till you have completed 4 stitches, yarn over the hook and pull through all the stitches on the hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8- back post double treble decrease (8-bpdtr dec). = Yarn over hook 2 times, take the hook to the back of the work and put it through the work on one side of the stitch and back through on the other side of the stitch. Complete as you would a normal dtr, leaving the last stitch from each dtr on the hook. Repeat until you have completed 4 stitches. Ch st 1 . Make 4 more bpdtr over the next 4 stitches, yarn over the hook and pull through all the stitches on the hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American conversion of stitch abbreviations
> English American
> ch st ch st
> dc sc (single crochet)
> dtr tr (treble)
> lg shell lg shell
> sm shell sm shell
> 4-dtr cl 4-tr cl
> 4-bpdtr dec 4-bptr dec
> 8-bpdtr dec 8-bptr dec
> sl st sl st
> 
> Comuter help
> I will endeavour to find links to places that may help you if you get stuck at any point, although at this point I cannot find more than the one shown below, maybe because it is so simple to learn!! I will of course try to help anyone via this workshop or via a PM if you are really at the hair pulling,/ I give up stage, lol, but I am hoping that my instructions, along with photos will be clear enough that we don't have too many problems along the way.
> In this tutorial the stitch is called the Catherine wheel stitch , but it is the same as the Bavarian stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a few links to tutorials for the basic stitches used in crochet. The bottom link is specifically aimed at those of you who are left handed, like myself
> http://www.queenofdiy.com/crochet/crocheting-tools-basic-stitches.html
> http://crochet.about.com/od/crochetstitches/u/Crochet_Stitch_Instructions.htm
> http://www.crochet.org/?page=StitchesLeftHand


----------



## Designer1234

*HERE IS THE LINK TO THE 'PARADE OF BAVARIAN LACE FINISHED PROJECTS WITH LYNX*

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158389-1.html#3041338*

This is a thread on main where students of this workshop have posted pictures of their finished work - please visit the above link and check out the wonderful projects.
------------------------------------------------------------------


Lynx said:


> Hi there. My name is Sue, otherwise known as Lynx on the KP Forums. This is the very first time I have participated in a workshop of any kind so I hope you will forgive me for any mistakes I may make.
> I was very flattered when Designer1234 contacted me and asked if I would consider doing this workshop as I don't consider myself to be an expert in any of the crafts I do, but I do enjoy what I do and I hope that you will enjoy this workshop and learn a new technique at the same time.
> 
> INTRODUCING BAVARIAN CROCHET.
> When I came across this stitch I was intrigued and endeavoured to find out everything I could about the history. Unfortunately there is no actual history. The stitch doesn't originate in Bavaria. It has two other names that I could find from researching it, the Catherine Wheel switch and the Wool eater stitch. Both of these descriptions actually describe the stitch pattern much better than Bavarian and I have been unable to find out how it was named that.
> Regardless, The Bavarian crochet stitch is an easy, quick stitch to learn and by using different colour combinations you can achieve some outstanding looking projects.
> I hope that by following this workshop, you too can accomplish a beautiful item for your home or for someone you love.
> Bavarian Afghan
> We will be making an afghan/lapghan in this workshop. Once you have the first 2 or 3, 2-round repeats done, you can choose to make the afghan whatever size you wish it to be. There is no limit to the size and colours you can choose for your afghan., Be it a simple 2 colour or 5or 6 different colours or shades of the same colour, its up to you. For this workshop I will be making the afghan/ lapghan about 24 inches square , which will be approximately 10 repeats of the pattern.
> (NOTE)
> The photo's included in this workshop show the afghan being done left handed but the instructions are the same whichever ever hand you crochet with .
> 
> INDEX
> a) yarn
> b)hooks
> c) stitches we will use and their abbreviations
> d) American conversion of stitch abbreviations
> e) computer help.
> Yarn
> For this project I will be using DK/Light Worsted yarn. You will need approximately 100 - 200 grams of each colour. For this workshop I will be using 2 colours but you can use 3 or more colours if you wish . If you want to make your afghan bigger than we cover in this workshop you will obviously need to use bigger amounts of each colour as the afghan gets bigger so make sure you have enough of the colours you choose before you start.
> You can also use other weights of yarn, remembering to adjust the amount of yarn used and the size of your crochet hook accordingly.
> Hooks
> We will be using a size 4mm/size 6 American/size 8 English crochet hook. Use whichever type of hook feels most comfortable to you, Metal, Bamboo or Plastic it doesn't matter, as long as you find it easy to work with.
> 
> Stitches we will use and their abbreviations
> There are 6 different stitch groups used for this design, plus the chain stitch to start with. I will be using English terminology but the american coversion will be given in the next section.
> The stitches are:
> Slip stitch (sl st)
> Chain Stitch ( ch st)
> Double crochet (dc)
> Double Treble Cluster (dtr cl ) = Yarn over the hook 2 times, put the hook through the centre of the ring, yarn over the hook and pull back through. Yarn over the hook , pull through 2 loops, yarn over the hook, pull through 2 loops, leaving the last loop on the hook. Repeat this 3 more times, yarn over hokk and pull through all loops left on the hook.
> 
> Large Shell (lg shell) = 4 dtr,ch st 1, 4 dtr, ch st 1, 4dtr into the same place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small shell (sm shell) = 4 dtr, ch st 1, 4 dtr into the same place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4- back post double treble decrease (4-bpdtr dec) = Yarn over hook 2 times, take the hook to the back of the work and put it through the work on one side of the stitch and back through on the other side of the stitch. Complete as you would a normal dtr, leaving the last stitch from each dtr on the hook. Repeat till you have completed 4 stitches, yarn over the hook and pull through all the stitches on the hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8- back post double treble decrease (8-bpdtr dec). = Yarn over hook 2 times, take the hook to the back of the work and put it through the work on one side of the stitch and back through on the other side of the stitch. Complete as you would a normal dtr, leaving the last stitch from each dtr on the hook. Repeat until you have completed 4 stitches. Ch st 1 . Make 4 more bpdtr over the next 4 stitches, yarn over the hook and pull through all the stitches on the hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American conversion of stitch abbreviations
> English American
> ch st ch st
> dc sc (single crochet)
> dtr tr (treble)
> lg shell lg shell
> sm shell sm shell
> 4-dtr cl 4-tr cl
> 4-bpdtr dec 4-bptr dec
> 8-bpdtr dec 8-bptr dec
> sl st sl st
> 
> Comuter help
> I will endeavour to find links to places that may help you if you get stuck at any point, although at this point I cannot find more than the one shown below, maybe because it is so simple to learn!! I will of course try to help anyone via this workshop or via a PM if you are really at the hair pulling,/ I give up stage, lol, but I am hoping that my instructions, along with photos will be clear enough that we don't have too many problems along the way.
> In this tutorial the stitch is called the Catherine wheel stitch , but it is the same as the Bavarian stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are a few links to tutorials for the basic stitches used in crochet. The bottom link is specifically aimed at those of you who are left handed, like myself
> http://www.queenofdiy.com/crochet/crocheting-tools-basic-stitches.html
> http://crochet.about.com/od/crochetstitches/u/Crochet_Stitch_Instructions.htm
> http://www.crochet.org/?page=StitchesLeftHand


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

